# RIP Akira, my sweet girl... </3



## gsdlover91

I had to put my sweet girl to sleep today........
Heartbroken doesn't even begin to describe how I feel. 

Rest in puppy paradise my sweet babygirl... 5.26.12-09.18.12. 

Our two short months together were the best. You were the best puppy ever and I know your in a better place..chasing all the kitties your little soul desires</3 i love you akira.


----------



## CeCe

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Loneforce

oh wow  Sorry for your loss of such a young pup Rip Akira


----------



## GatorDog

So young  So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Stosh

Oh no, I'm so sorry. It's especially heartbreaking to loose one so young


----------



## Jag

Oh no!!!  I am so very sorry for your loss!! Run free, Akira!


----------



## Scarlettsmom

I'm so sorry. I thought she had made remarkable progress. I know you did everything you possibly could for her.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I am so very very sorry Such a sweet puppy and you are an amazing owner.

It's really not fair


----------



## Jelpy

So sorry for the loss of your baby. In the end you did what you had always done: You put her first. 

Jelpy


----------



## FrankieC

Very sorry to hear this


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

It is hard any time we lose them, but to lose one so young is especially heartbreaking. I am so very sorry.

Hugs!
Jan


----------



## selzer

I am really sorry. I just read through the thread. Somehow I missed it. RIP, Little Akira.


----------



## FirstTimeGSD

First of all, and most importantly....what a heartbreak. So sorry to hear about your puppy. I don't know if my computer is acting up again, or maybe the forum is malfunctioning on my network (??) but I must have missed entirely what was going on with your puppy. As the owner of a 4 month old from a first time breeder (NOT a backyard breeder. Everyone starts somewhere, after all, don't they?) I am on high alert for stories of issues with other similar aged puppies, and I woulnd't forgive myself if I didn't at least ask what happened to your little puppy. Once again, you have my condolences, and please forgive the intrusion on your grief


----------



## PatchonGSD

I'm so, so, sorry. Her life was short, but with you, at least we all know it was sweet.


----------



## msvette2u

I'm so sorry - I thought she'd made progress?


----------



## Gharrissc

Sorry for your loss


----------



## gsdlover91

Thanks everyone...



FirstTimeGSD said:


> First of all, and most importantly....what a heartbreak. So sorry to hear about your puppy. I don't know if my computer is acting up again, or maybe the forum is malfunctioning on my network (??) but I must have missed entirely what was going on with your puppy. As the owner of a 4 month old from a first time breeder (NOT a backyard breeder. Everyone starts somewhere, after all, don't they?) I am on high alert for stories of issues with other similar aged puppies, and I woulnd't forgive myself if I didn't at least ask what happened to your little puppy. Once again, you have my condolences, and please forgive the intrusion on your grief


She had severe hydrocephalus. Fluid buildup in the brain..It is usually congenital. Though it only occured in toy breeds..so I am completely shocked. I really hate that she had to go through this...

And yes, she WAS progressing, she was doing GREAT up until this weekend. Then she took a turn for the worse...I really am just so shocked, and cannot believe she is gone..


----------



## dbrk9

I looked through her photo album, and without knowing much, I could tell you gave her a very special life. All I could see is that she was a happy puppy living in the "now". And you should be so proud. I loved the pool picture and the one with her chew ....she was happy! I am so sorry for your loss. This year we lost a very special dog...I can easily say you never get over it but become better pet owners with a much greater heart. Healing will take time! This just breaks my heart as I have a puppy born the same day but two months earlier, again I couldn't imagine. Take care and know that all of us feel your loss...


----------



## shepherdmom

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Franklin0412

I am so sorry and sad for your loss. I just lost my shepherd of 8 years, I can't imagine losing a puppy. RIP Akira. I have to believe that her and Franklin are playing together across the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## jang

I am so sorry for you..you worked really hard to bring your baby to good health..I guess it just wasn't meant to be ...you have my most sincere condolences and I hope you find peace soon..jan


----------



## TimberGSD2

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. I know that you did everything you could for her and even though your time together was short I am sure it enriched both of your lives greatly. I hope your heart heals soon.


----------



## msvette2u

gsdlover91 said:


> Thanks everyone...
> 
> 
> 
> She had severe hydrocephalus. Fluid buildup in the brain..It is usually congenital. Though it only occured in toy breeds..so I am completely shocked. I really hate that she had to go through this...
> 
> And yes, she WAS progressing, she was doing GREAT up until this weekend. Then she took a turn for the worse...I really am just so shocked, and cannot believe she is gone..


Wow...well, it's a testament to your love and care that she lived as long as she did.
We had a puppy born here to a foster mom who had the condition plus a cleft palate and he lived just 4 weeks before we had to euthanize him due to seizures.


----------



## Bear GSD

Wow, I am soo soory for your loss. I know that you did everything in your power to help your special girl. I'm sure she hung on just to spend time with you.
We never have enough time to spend with the ones we love, but we will always have them with us in our hearts.
I hope your heart heals soon


----------



## gsdlover91

I am a true believer that everything happens for a reason. And I know that Akira came into my life for a reason. It was meant to be from the moment I came across her picture on the website...I immedietly knew that this special girl was the one for me. The first time I saw her in person, she stole my heart. She was so little, and fuzzy, and just marching around like she was queen of the world. She had just gotten her microchip, a bath, and her vaccinations, so on the car ride home, she was cranky, and of course confused. But half way home, she woke up, looked up at me, and gave me kisses, I knew that this tiny pup would become my bestfriend. Deep down, somehow I knew that she was special, and that our road ahead would be a hard one. I spoiled her so much, I allowed her to snuggle with me every night, she had her own half of my bed with her little blanket that we made her, she went EVERYWHERE with me, I always allowed her to pick out whatever treats she wanted at the petstore, no matter how expensive. She was my babygirl, and she knew it. When I did homework, she would always curl up right next to me, and lay there. She hated my scrubs..and everymorning would try and attack them because she knew that they meant I was leaving for the day. But the moment I arrived home, she was filled with so much excitement and happiness, I thought she was having a heart attack. She would give me so many kisses and let me rub her belly. It truly is the best feeling knowing your coming home to a dog, who thinks the world of you, no matter how unperfect you are. A week after having her, she started having problems. I know that had she ended up in anyone elses hands, she would have been euthanized, right there and then. Instead, I did everything I could for her, to help her live a normal, healthy, painless life, no matter how unperfect she was. She was worth every penny I spent on her. Throughout the last month and a half, you could barely tell she was dealing with so much. Even with everything that was going on inside her brain, she never let it show. Though her time with me was too short, I know that we were meant to spend that time together because she needed her short life to be filled with love and happiness, and I needed her to brighten up my life. I needed her, but more importantly, she needed me. I am so glad I never gave up on her, and I am so glad she got to spend two amazing months filled with happiness and love with me and my family. She stole not only my heart, not only my family's heart, but everyone else's that she met. Never did I imagine that everyone that saw her would stop and be in awe over her beauty and friendliness. She truly was special. I miss her very very much, and I always will. Dogs, they are like people, only better. They are how people should be. Akira loved me, depsite all of my flaws. In her eyes, I was the greatest thing ever. A love like that is special and not everyone can truly know the bond between dog and human. Having that bond, you will come away changed forever, for one soul cannot touch another without leaving its mark. Akira left her mark, and I am grateful she came into my life. I am very sad, but I am happy I have memories that will last a lifetime. RIP little angel. <3

Thank you everyone for the kind words. I am happy knowing I gave her the best life I could, and loved her more than anyone else would have. 

She will forever have a special spot in my heart. And I will never forget her.


----------



## Freestep

I am so sorry to hear this. I hope the breeder will make it right for you... but you can never replace a loved one.


----------



## Courtney

Oh no...I am so sorry to hear this
I loved the pictures you posted of her....such a sweet little face.

RIP beautiful Akira


----------



## rgollar

So sorry for you loss.


----------



## gsdlover91

Thank you everyone.

She was such a special girl.

Her paw prints are forever on my heart. 


And the breeder is amazing, and offered me another pup no charge, of course it's not the same, and it is hard. I couldn't get another girl, not right now, so I picked a long haired boy, he has the same dad as Akira, so he is her half-brother. I see a lot of her in him. I am so thankful the breeder has been so gracious throughout the past month and a half. 


I bought a beautiful copper urn, with two paw prints on it, for her ashes. The vet also did a clay molding of her pawprint...it is hung above my bed, actually, right above my pillow. It still has some of her fur in it :'(
I will never stop missing my sweet babygirl...but I will see her again, someday. <3


----------



## Sunflowers

Oh, honey, I am so sorry and wish I could give you a hug. I can't imagine having to go through all that and losing a puppy so young. It is nonsensical and unfair. 

I know it's hard to let yourself love another dog right now, but in my experience it is something that will make the healing a just a tad less difficult. So good of the breeder to offer another little furball. 

When is he coming to you?


----------



## lorihd

well when i read your latest post, i thought that Kira was soooo lucky to have had you as a mom. Gee just brought me to tears, so BIG HUGS to you, im so sorry for your loss, lori


----------



## gsdlover91

Sunflowers said:


> Oh, honey, I am so sorry and wish I could give you a hug. I can't imagine having to go through all that and losing a puppy so young. It is nonsensical and unfair.
> 
> I know it's hard to let yourself love another dog right now, but in my experience it is something that will make the healing a just a tad less difficult. So good of the breeder to offer another little furball.
> 
> When is he coming to you?


Thank you, it is terrible. I hope I never have to make the decision again to put a young puppy down. Hardest one i've had to make in my life.

He is here already. I feel bad.  For two reasons. One. I feel like i'm being disloyal to Akira. Two. I feel like I am not giving him all the love I could right now. He does make it better.. He just wants to love me. I mean, yes it is way too soon, but he does make it less lonely, and the only reason I got him so soon, was because the breeder is 3 hours away, and I went to look because she had 3 pups left, and wanted me to choose before she placed them in homes. (She isn't going to have another litter for about 6 months) Well, I was torn between this little longhaired male, and a normal coat female. So I wanted to see their personalities. Well, he obviously stole my (broken) heart. He makes me laugh. He does alot of the same silly things she did. And, I think he can sense his 'sister's' presence. I took him with me to the city to pick up the ashes last night, and as soon as I got them he was all quiet and calm, almost sad? I don't know, I really think he knows. He definitly can smell her everywhere in the house. Maybe her puppy spirit is living through him.


----------



## gsdlover91

[email protected] said:


> well when i read your latest post, i thought that Kira was soooo lucky to have had you as a mom. Gee just brought me to tears, so BIG HUGS to you, im so sorry for your loss, lori


Thank you. She was lucky, and I was lucky as well. Her coming into my life was meant to be, I know this for sure. :wub:

I am going to be getting her paw print tattooed to me..so she will always be right there, in memory. The Hinsdale Animal Cemetary (where I got her cremated) sent all this stuff along with her urn...one thing being a little poem..and a little dog pin w/ a halo..

Her pawprint, it still has pieces of her fur in it 

I want to do something with her pawprint, the quote, her name, and a heart. 

Also, one of my favorite pictures of me and her. What a silly girl.


----------



## llombardo

gsdlover91 said:


> He is here already. I feel bad.  For two reasons. One. I feel like i'm being disloyal to Akira. Two. I feel like I am not giving him all the love I could right now.


He will help you along. Akira would want you to be happy. Akira will always be in your heart and the new young man in your life will have a place there too. Does he have a name yet? Any pictures?


----------



## gsdlover91

llombardo said:


> He will help you along. Akira would want you to be happy. Akira will always be in your heart and the new young man in your life will have a place there too. Does he have a name yet? Any pictures?


His name is Berlin, and yes let me attach a few. I agree, that she would want me to be happy. She is irreplaceable. 

The one of him yawning cracks me up.


----------



## Carriesue

Uhg I know your pain! Almost 9 years ago I lost my 5 month old kitten to FIP virus though he died within days of me finding out he was sick. He passed on his own when I wasn't there but I did get to hold him and spend some time with him the day before that happened, even the vet tech started crying. 

The strange thing was he passed on valentines day and if he 'hadn't' of passed away I never would have met my husband, it is very bittersweet. I was working at a pet store at the time and we had rescue kittens, he was the last one left and I just had this 'I have to have him' urge... Like you said with Akira, I think I was meant to have him. My life changed completely because of him but in a good way.

My stomach dropped when I saw the title of your post, I'd been following her progress but like everyone else said she was lucky to have you, she got a bit more time and love she probably wouldn't have gotten otherwise. I still have my kitties ashes and the card the vet gave me, I don't care if its weird but I want to be buried with all of my animal babies ashes. :wub:

I think the best way to honor a pet who has passed is to give another a home and love.


----------



## gsdlover91

Carriesue said:


> Uhg I know your pain! Almost 9 years ago I lost my 5 month old kitten to FIP virus though he died within days of me finding out he was sick. He passed on his own when I wasn't there but I did get to hold him and spend some time with him the day before that happened, even the vet tech started crying.
> 
> The strange thing was he passed on valentines day and if he 'hadn't' of passed away I never would have met my husband, it is very bittersweet. I was working at a pet store at the time and we had rescue kittens, he was the last one left and I just had this 'I have to have him' urge... Like you said with Akira, I think I was meant to have him. My life changed completely because of him but in a good way.
> 
> My stomach dropped when I saw the title of your post, I'd been following her progress but like everyone else said she was lucky to have you, she got a bit more time and love she probably wouldn't have gotten otherwise. I still have my kitties ashes and the card the vet gave me, I don't care if its weird but I want to be buried with all of my animal babies ashes. :wub:
> 
> I think the best way to honor a pet who has passed is to give another a home and love.


Im sorry about your kitty.  I am glad he changed your life in a good way, Akira did that for me as well..

Definitly not wierd at all  I just told my sister the other day, that I wanted to be buried with all my babies ashes as well. I mean, I love my animals more than life, and people get buried with things that were important to them, so ashes would only make sense for us animal lovers  Besides, then we will all be together again. 

I am glad everyone can see how special she was to me. Makes me feel better..

Thank you.:wub:


----------



## llombardo

gsdlover91 said:


> I I just told my sister the other day, that I wanted to be buried with all my babies ashes as well. I mean, I love my animals more than life, and people get buried with things that were important to them, so ashes would only make sense for us animal lovers


My mom passed away in June and all of her animals ashes went with her...its what she wanted I get my love for all animals from her, it was a good trait for her to pass on to me.


----------



## llombardo

gsdlover91 said:


> His name is Berlin, and yes let me attach a few. I agree, that she would want me to be happy. She is irreplaceable.
> 
> The one of him yawning cracks me up.


He is so adorable:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## gsdlover91

*Missing my girl..*

Nights suck so bad. Every single night I find myself awake, unable to sleep, going through all 400 pictures of her on my phone, and crying. I miss her so much. :teary:

My older girl, she is sad too. When she catches me crying she'll give me a sad look, then come over and comfort me. 

It just still hasn't sunk in that she is really gone. I still haven't come to terms with anything. No more Saturday petstore visits to pick out treats and toys, no more daily walks, no more car rides, snuggling, kisses, no more waking up early, and having to wake her up, bc all she wanted to do was sleep in and snuggle w mama..I never expected her to be taken away so soon, and from such a terrible thing. 

I lay awake all night thinking about the what ifs, the should haves..It wasn't fair to her to be taken this young. 

I had so much planned for us...it makes me sad to think of the things shell never experience,...playing in the fall leaves, playing in the snow, going on runs in the forest preserve, going swimming in the lake, her first birthday..and most importantly, all the years of love and happiness we were supposed to share together.

Sorry about ranting, had to let the sadness out. I hope you are okay wherever you are, and i hope that you are pain free. Its so lonely without you here Akira....I would have done anything to help you live the life you deserved. My heart is so completely shattered. I hope you know how much you truly mean to me, how special you are...how much you touched my heart, and changed me for the better, and how much I love you. Ill be looking forward to the day we are reunited..:teary:

:rip: :halogsd:


And thanks llombardo, he is a cutie. I am thankful he is here with me, he makes me laugh when all I wanna do is lay in bed and cry. He gives me a purpose. Sorry about you mother,  I am glad she gave you your love of animals though, what a special gift to have.


----------



## gsdlover91

The first photo is the day I picked her up.

The last three are some of my last photos with her....
Third to last was on the way to the city for the dreaded neuro visit...I always held her paw when I fell asleep..
The last photo, is right before...she looks so happy to be in my arms. 

The rest are just some of my favorites.

</3


----------



## gsdlover91

:halogsd:


----------



## hattifattener

poor,sweet baby girl..
last pictures are heartbreaking.
i am very sad right now.


----------



## Mary&Stella

I am so sorry for your loss, the pictures break my heart. She was so loved !


----------



## amitvishu

*Gsdjenny*



hattifattener said:


> poor,sweet baby girl..
> last pictures are heartbreaking.
> i am very sad right now.


hi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elsie

:hug::hug::hug: (these hug faces need  on them instead)


----------



## wink-_-wink

gsdlover91 said:


> The first photo is the day I picked her up.
> 
> The last three are some of my last photos with her....
> Third to last was on the way to the city for the dreaded neuro visit...I always held her paw when I fell asleep..
> The last photo, is right before...she looks so happy to be in my arms.
> 
> The rest are just some of my favorites.
> 
> </3


I am at work in a Federal Prison with about 400 inmates in my building. I am in my office and i had to close the door. This hit my heart directly!! I have commented on most of your pictures or posts because I think Akira is one of the prettiest GSDs ive seen. With Hero being so young and having the health problems he is having it makes me even more sad for you. Thankfully your breeder has been working with you and been supportive (unlike mine), and you are able to bring new life into your home and heart. Who knows, Akira's path may have been to lead you to your new little boy (who is adorable). Someone so young should not have to experience that type of heartache, it will make you stronger but you should not have had to go through that. You can tell from the pictures the immense amount of love that you two shared, and when I get home from work I am going to have to just spend a little extra cuddle time with Hero.  Chin up friend keep us posted and let us know if there's anything we can do! </3


----------



## myshepharley

I am so very sorry. RIP sweet baby girl


----------



## msvette2u

I'm so sorry. You did the right thing...viewing those photos, pic 6 really shows how her skull was swelled from the hydrocephalus.


----------



## Jelpy

I'm sorry for the loss of your baby. I think she was extraordinarily lucky to have you, though. Those pictures show a happy puppy who was deeply loved. 

Jelpy


----------



## gsdlover91

Thank you again, everyone. 



msvette2u said:


> I'm so sorry. You did the right thing...viewing those photos, pic 6 really shows how her skull was swelled from the hydrocephalus.


Yep, you can really see just how bad it was..so unfortunate..
I know it was the right thing to do, I know she was hurting..I can't even imagine how she felt. Like I said before though, she barely ever showed it. She was a tough little girl. 

I wish there was more research on hydrocephalus. There is alot for toy breeds, and congenital hydro, but not acquired. There also isn't alot of treatment options. I want to find somewhere to donate for research on this disorder.

This also inspires me to combine my love of veterinary and neurology and become a neuro vet. I can definitly say she changed my life for the better. 

@jelpy, thank you. She was deeply loved. Im glad she was happy with me.


----------



## gsdlover91

wink-_-wink said:


> I am at work in a Federal Prison with about 400 inmates in my building. I am in my office and i had to close the door. This hit my heart directly!! I have commented on most of your pictures or posts because I think Akira is one of the prettiest GSDs ive seen. With Hero being so young and having the health problems he is having it makes me even more sad for you. Thankfully your breeder has been working with you and been supportive (unlike mine), and you are able to bring new life into your home and heart. Who knows, Akira's path may have been to lead you to your new little boy (who is adorable). Someone so young should not have to experience that type of heartache, it will make you stronger but you should not have had to go through that. You can tell from the pictures the immense amount of love that you two shared, and when I get home from work I am going to have to just spend a little extra cuddle time with Hero.  Chin up friend keep us posted and let us know if there's anything we can do! </3


Thank you  I agree, she was a very beautiful girl. :wub:
And yes, I mean I do believe all things happen for a reason and are meant to be, so..yes she was meant to come into my life, and yes, maybe she was supposed to lead me to my little guy. Thank you again, it was very hard to go through, but such experiences are sometimes unavoidable, especially when you open your heart to love. Even knowing the outcome, I would still go back and do it over again. I do not regret ever having her in my life. Our bond was very strong. Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## arycrest

How heartbreaking, I'm so sorry for your loss!!!


----------



## Bear GSD

I'm so sorry that you had to go through this. I lost my heart dog, Elsa last year and the pain was unbearable. My family was at such a loss that we decided to get another pup within a month of her passing. I think that our boy, Bear has helped a lot in the healing process. I still miss my girl every day and while I know that Bear can never replace the love that I felt for Elsa, he definitley has eased our pain and has definitley work his way into our hearts.
I know that it will take some time with you and Berlin, but I am sure that time will hopefully heal your heart. 
Good Luck with Berlin, and post lots of pictures!! (My boy is a coatie as well)


----------



## blackmeadow

Life just isn't fair sometimes.  I'm sorry for your loss, and I hope that someday, vets will know what causes this and maybe even how to cure it.


----------



## gsdlover91

Thank you everyone. Blackmeadow, I hope one day they find a better solution, that increases long term prognosis. 

Bear GSD, your coatie is sooo cute!! I love the coaties. :wub: Thank you, and sorry about the loss of Elsa.


----------



## GatorBytes

_Those we love don’t go away_

_They walk beside us every day_

_Unseen, unheard, but always near_

_Still loved, still missed, and ever dear_


...I am in shock, sad and bawling...I have to hug my doggie. 

So sorry. 

I just came across this and read every post and am so upset. 
Peace little baby doggie :teary:

:hugs:for you Akira's mom


----------



## GSDlover1107

so sorry for your loss... RIP Akira


----------



## mahhi22

This is the saddest thing I've read in a long time. So sorry for your heartbreak. RIP little Akira :teary:


----------



## gsdlover91

Thank you everyone :wub:

It's been 3 weeks already..missing her more than ever.


----------



## gsdlover91

GatorBytes said:


> _Those we love don’t go away_
> 
> _They walk beside us every day_
> 
> _Unseen, unheard, but always near_
> 
> _Still loved, still missed, and ever dear_
> 
> 
> ...I am in shock, sad and bawling...I have to hug my doggie.
> 
> So sorry.
> 
> I just came across this and read every post and am so upset.
> Peace little baby doggie :teary:
> 
> :hugs:for you Akira's mom


Thank you GatorBytes, I like that quote/poem. Thank you for hugging your doggy


----------



## onyx'girl

Here is something a friend made for her son who lost a dog....I love it, and it does give comfort:


----------



## gsdlover91

onyx'girl said:


> Here is something a friend made for her son who lost a dog....I love it, and it does give comfort:


 
Thank you  What a great quote.


----------



## gsdlover91

Wow, I can't believe it's been a year. A whole. entire. year. Still seems like yesterday. Still miss you like crazy sweet little girl.

I am still thankful for the short two months you were in my life, and still am glad you ended up with me, and had a good (albeit short) life. You led me to Berlin, which I cannot say how grateful I am for him in my life. Hope heaven is treating you well... RIP Akira. :angel:


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM

Oh darling. I am so sorry and my heart is broken for your heart. I'm sitting here crying and my dogs are looking at me so confused.

She was an absolutely stunning girl and there is no doubt that you gave her so much love and happiness and security and comfort. It's so unfair for you to have to deal with this at such a young age yourself. I will keep you in my prayers and wish you comfort and blessings.

Well...I just saw the date. I hope the pain has subsided some. I'm still crying though


----------



## Bear GSD

Wow, I can't believe it's been a year. I remember everything you went through with Akira, it was so sad and heartbreaking. I'm sure that Berlin has filled up some of the empty space in your heart, but there will always be that little corner of it reserved for her!
Right about this time I start missing my girl, Elsa but take solace in having Bear in my life.
Big hugs to you Katie, and to Berlin too for making you happy!


----------



## Sunflowers

I vividly remember everything, and remember how awful it was, and how terribly it progressed.
I can't believe a year has passed so quickly.
Snout smooches to Berlin for helping you through the hurt.


----------



## gsdlover91

I know, crazy how fast a year flies by. I remember this day a year ago very vividly, I almost wish I didnt. It was such a terrible and sad thing to watch happen to a puppy. Something i'll never forget.  The part that still gets me, is that she was hurting in the end, and I still feel terrible for just not knowing. Poor baby..

Berlin has been the best thing for me though, he really did help me though the hurt, and without him, it would have been a lot harder. That dog has SO much love to share, and is the goofiest, silliest boy. He makes me laugh all the time. 




Bear GSD said:


> Right about this time I start missing my girl, Elsa but take solace in having Bear in my life.


Yes, it's bittersweet, but I agree. Without Akira and Elsa, Berlin and Bear wouldnt be in our lives. Everything happens for a reason.  



TAR HEEL MOM said:


> Oh darling. I am so sorry and my heart is broken for your heart. I'm sitting here crying and my dogs are looking at me so confused.
> 
> She was an absolutely stunning girl and there is no doubt that you gave her so much love and happiness and security and comfort. It's so unfair for you to have to deal with this at such a young age yourself. I will keep you in my prayers and wish you comfort and blessings.
> 
> Well...I just saw the date. I hope the pain has subsided some. I'm still crying though


Thank you, Tar Heel Mom. Definitely a tear jerker of a story! The pain has subsided some, especially the worst of it. Just get sad here and there when I randomly think of her and everything she went through. But, like I said, glad she came into my life and I could give her extra love and happiness, in her short life. 

Thanks guys. :wub:


----------



## Greg

Sorry for your loss and know that your not alone. We are walking this road with you, has been one month since we lost Lucy. You can be sure that you did all you could and that is what counts, that pup knew it was loved. Take good care.


----------



## Ali B.

I just read this thread for the very first time and my heart goes out to you and little Akira. I'm so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace baby girl.


----------

